

Hydros: How we join Mongo and Redis (by cheating) - calvinfo
https://segment.io/blog/hydros-how-we-join-mongo-and-redis-by-cheating/

======
adolfoabegg
this is related: “MongoDB is dead. Long live Postgresql”
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6801567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6801567)

